# Kiwi's logging ancient kauri



## Mike Jones (May 3, 2013)

45 tons!

[attachment=24235]


----------



## bench1holio (May 3, 2013)

[attachment=24236] ive got a few chunks here with carbon date certs for 3971 y/o and 51,969 y/o!!
pretty amazing that theyre pulling some of this stuff out of the ground fifty thousand years after it fell !!!


----------



## jimmyjames (May 3, 2013)

Dang those are massive logs! What's this wood look like?

Never mind I just googled it, that stuff is awesome! I'd hate too see how expensive that stuff is, a log like on that trailer would yield a lot of wood! If that log is 45 tons wouldn't it yield 10,000+ board feet? Is there a saw in this world that would slab a 14' diameter log?


----------



## Mike Jones (May 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Dang those are massive logs! What's this wood look like?
> 
> Never mind I just googled it, that stuff is awesome! I'd hate too see how expensive that stuff is, a log like on that trailer would yield a lot of wood! If that log is 45 tons wouldn't it yield 10,000+ board feet? Is there a saw in this world that would slab a 14' diameter log?



for size reference, note the staircase off to the right.
[attachment=24242]


----------



## indonesianwood (May 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS9_fzfIqn8

is this the video?


----------

